# GE Electric Dryer won't shut off in auto/high heat mode



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the timer moving at all?

Do you have the model number of your dryer?

It is most like the operating thermostat that is not working.


----------



## jktbnelson (Feb 15, 2008)

*Will post model #*

Girltech,

In the auto/high heat mode, the timer moves only about 10% of the time. In the timed/med heat mode, it works fine. 

Thanks for the info. I will get home and check out the model# and get it posted asap. 

If it is the operating thermostat, I just hope I can find my way around the inside of the dryer to replace it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jktbnelson (Feb 15, 2008)

The model # is DVLR233ET1WW. Any suggestions on the problem and how to fix it? Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

There seem to be something wrong with your model number as I can bring a picture up. Can you check it for me?

Does the timer move around to the off position but just not shutting off?


----------



## jktbnelson (Feb 15, 2008)

*Model# DVLR 223 ET1WW*

DVLR223ET1WW is the model # and the serial # is SS910903G (I double checked it). The timer knob does not move after I set it (in the high heat/auto mode). It does move in the timed heat (medium mode). Thanks for any help.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

You will need to replace the operating thermostat.

It is locate in the blower housing. The temperature rating on the thermostat will be L135-15F.

Here is a great place to get appliance parts.


----------



## rnt10 (Jan 16, 2011)

PROBLEM: Dryer won't stop running.
Description: I have a GE electric dryer. It works in the timer mode (no heat), but it won't shut off if in the automatic/high/medium mode.

Should I get an operating thermostat to try to fix?
Model#DCLR333ET1WW
SERIAL#VT121256G

I went to the below site, but it has two thermostats. I don't know which one to get. Is this hard to replace?
http://www.easyapplianceparts.com/M...ed=00000764i04&Position=3&mfg=GE&Type=&Mark=3


Thanks for any help.

Rachel


----------

